# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Matthew Wolfenden naked!! Kinda

## samantha nixon

SOAP star Matthew Wolfenden looks Dale-icious in this sexy nude shot.

The actor, who plays dishy David Metcalfe in the ITV show, has posed naked for Cosmopolitan magazine to celebrate 35 years of Emmerdale.

And to prepare for the cheeky photoshoot, Matthew let his girlfriend slather him in fake tan.

He said: âMy girlfriendâs really excited. She wouldn't let me leave the house until she'd put some fake tan on me."

Matthew, who shows off a pierced nipple in the picture, has gymnastics to thank for his toned body.

He said: "I spent most of my teenage years in skintight leotards. I was in the British gymnastics team from the ages of six to 16 â all those years of training have paid off."

----------


## Chloe O'brien

ooh er look at that lush body  :Big Grin:

----------


## samantha nixon

lol, and I found a bigger version of the pic

shame hes got a girlfriend lol

----------


## Chloe O'brien

:EEK!:  Chloe O'brien's glasses have just steamed up  :Rotfl:

----------


## Pinkbanana

I hope he didnt go to the paper shop and buy that newspaper looking like that?  :EEK!:  Its not that warm and he's got nowhere to put his change for a start!  :Lol:

----------


## Bubblegum

OMG!!! Fittie alert!!!
He looks gorgeous! not too keen on the nipple peircing though ...

----------

